# Visitor VISA extension



## aquilar (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi
I am a volunteer field assistant for a research project in the Northern Cape. I hold a UK passport. I am not paid a salary, the work is not charitable, and my food and accommodation is covered by the organisation.

I hold a 12 months visitor visa for this trip. However the organisation has offered to employ me for 2 additional years, and I would like to accept.

*How can I extend my 12 month VISITOR VISA for another 24 months?
Do I need to return to the UK, or can this be done in a nearby town or city (e.g. Kimberley or Joburg)?*

Many thanks for your advice. The VISA systems seem to have changed recently so I am rather confused :noidea:


----------

